# Check out my NEW DORITOS ad - FUNNY!



## TheStump (Jul 29, 2010)

For those who didn't my last post (http://gbatemp.net/t241932-check-out-my-doritos-ad)
I have been entering the *Australian Doritos 'Make an Ad, Make a Fortune' Competition*.
*
This is my latest entry into the competition. If you are in Australia please VOTE if you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Grab a Handful!
_
This one was shot and edited in 1 day, so excuse the lighting issues and sound.  This one was aiming to be more funny than the last one I made.
Let me know what you guys think of it.
* Also forgot to mention, originally this ad was *NOT* excepted into the competition on the grounds of it being '*Not Suitable for Television'*. Upon a re-review they allowed it into the comp.
_

Also, My last ad was very successful and gained a lot of good exposure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Check it out:_
The Corn Identity


_Both shot on a Cannon 5D MKII_


----------



## callmebob (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL! Nice one! Worthy of competing in the Doritos´ US version of the competition for the Super Bowl.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG. That was just... *WRONG.* Made me LOL though!


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 30, 2010)

I would check it out but the Doritos website is loading too slowly for me (everything else is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Loop (Jul 30, 2010)

Brilliant mate!! Well done!





you should totally win this - I had a look at the a few of the other ads, what a load of bollocks!


----------



## Fluganox (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahaha, this is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're first idea was good, but I prefer this tbh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually lol'd


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2010)

Woah.
That was good though I can imagine the parents raging if this goes on television.
The other one was better, but this was still good.

_*Edit:*_ Major typo...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

I would LOVE to see this one on TV in the UK... but it might have to be on after the 9:00 watershed


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

+11


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 31, 2010)

This made me laugh!
But this is sooo wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This should win, the other videos are crap, and corny.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 31, 2010)

That was great! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'd.


----------

